# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الأحد 16 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباااح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..


 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الاحد 16\2\1431  الموافق 31/01/2010

نشاط في الرياح السطحية مثيرة للأتربة والغبار تحد  من مدى الرؤية الأفقية قد تؤدي الى عواصف ترابية على شمال غرب المملكة (تبوك، حائل  ، المدينة المنورة وينبع ) وأجزاء من منطقة مكة المكرمة وبخاصة الأجزاء الساحلية  المحاذية لتلك المناطق ، وتظهر تشكيلات من السحب على المرتفعات الجنوبية الغربية  والغربية وأجزاء من شمال المملكة تتخللها سحب ركامية على مرتفعات ( عسير ، الباحة )  ولا يستبعد هطول امطار خاصة على مناطق شمال غرب المملكة تشمل تبوك ، الجوف وعرعر  .




البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: جنوبية إلى جنوبية غربية بسرعة 18 – 38  كم/ساعة تصل سرعتها إلى 45 كم/ساعة على الجزئين الجنوبي والشمالي .
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل إلى مترين ونصف  على الجزئين الجنوبي والشمالي . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج ، مائج احياناً .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: جنوبية شرقية إلى جنوبية بسرعة 15- 38  كم/ساعة . 
ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

 طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 7 و 13 دقيقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 12 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 87 %

سرعة الرياح /  0  كم / ساعه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اختتام «فن التعامل مع الطالبات بـتربوي القطيف


اختتم مركز التدريب التربوي بمحافظة القطيف وضمن سلسة برامجه دورة  « فن التعامل مع الطالبات» لمعلمات الرياضيات في المرحلة الابتدائية بمشاركة 20  معلمة، وقدمتها عضوة في مجلس الرياضيات المعلمة زينب آل سعيد. وهدفت الدورة إلى  إطلاع المتدربات على بعض المهارات التي لها فائدتها في إدارة الصف، وتبادل الخبرات  بينهن. وتضمّنت الدورة أوراق عمل وعروض بور بوينت تخللها كثير من المواقف التربوية  التي تتعرض لها المعلمة داخل الصف الدراسي وكيف ينبغي التعامل معها بشكل تربوي،  وكيف تستطيع المعلمة تبنّي دور قيادي داخل غرفة الصف، وعن الإلمام بالأساليب  الجيّدة للتعامل مع الطالبات وتفادي المواقف المحرجة والمزعجة داخل الصف و تهيئة  الجو لإيجاد بيئة صفّية مناسبة للتعلّم والتعليم. وركّزت آل سعيد من خلال الدورة  على ضرورة إيجاد مناخ مناسب للحوار بين أطراف العملية التعليمية. وأبدت المتدربات  إعجابهن بمثل هذه الدورات التربوية التي تعني بشكل مباشر بالطالبة وهي المحور  الرئيس في العملية التربوية. يشار إلى إن الدورة كانت بإشراف قسم الرياضيات بمكتب  الإشراف التربوي بمحافظة القطيف ومتابعة من مجلس الرياضيات المعلمة موضي الخالدي  والمعلمة فوزية القحطاني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

997 وفاة بالقطيف العام الماضي 



سجل المتوفون الذكور في محافظة القطيف خلال العام الماضي نحو 46  بالمائة من إجمالي المتوفين في المحافظة، بـ461 متوفى من أصل 997، فيما لم تتجاوز  نسبة الإناث 30 بالمائة، وعددهن 301، وحل الأطفال ثالثاً، بنسبة 24 بالمائة، وبلغ  عددهم 235 متوفى، بحسب ما كشفه التقرير السنوي لبلدية القطيف. وكشف التقرير، أن  العام الماضي، شهد إغلاق 104 محال مخالفة للأنظمة والتعليمات، بعد 31.430 زيارة  تفتيشية، قام بها 19 مراقباً من البلدية. 
وبلغ عدد العينات المُرسلة إلى  المختبر 668 عينة، فيما تم إتلاف 22.7 طن من الأغذية الفاسدة وغير المطابقة  للاشتراطات الصحية، وغير صالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي. وهدمت البلدية ثلاثة منازل آيلة  للسقوط، بعد استكمال الإجراءات النظامية. كما قامت بهدم ستة أسواق في مختلف مدن  وقرى المحافظة. وهناك سبعة أسواق بحاجة إلى إزالة، في كل من سيهات والقطيف وتاروت.  كما أصدرت ترخيص لـ117 لوحة إعلانية جديدة، وأصدرت 1789 ترخيص بناء، وأزالت 1472  لوحة عشوائية، و20 لوحة مخالفة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حرس الحدود يطلق جائزة لأفضل لوحة عن السلامة البحرية





خصصت قيادة حرس الحدود بالمنطقة الشرقية جائزة خاصة لأفضل لوحة  معبرة عن أهمية السلامة البحرية لجيل الشباب، بهدف استثمار «الفن التشكيلي» للتعبير  عن أهم القضايا الاجتماعية والمساهمة وتوجيهه لخدمة قضايا المجتمع بالاشتراك مع  مجلس التنمية السياحي الذي يحرص على دعم جميع القنوات الداعمة للسياحة بالمنطقة  الشرقية التي تعتبر الفنون بجميع أنواعها جزءا هاما من سياحة المنطقة ودعما  لشبابها. وأوضح المتحدث الإعلامي لحرس حدود الشرقية العقيد محمد الغامدي خلال حفل  تكريم الفنانة التشكيلة مهدية آل طالب والذي نظمه الفنان عبدالعظيم الضامن في مرسم  إبداع بمحافظة القطيف بمناسبة فوزها بالمركز الأول بمعرض الفنانات السعوديات بمدينة  الرياض أن مهمة البحث والإنقاذ البحري تتطلب زيادة ثقافة الوعي بمخاطر البحر لدى  مرتادي الشواطئ، مشيرا إلى حرص حرس الحدود على استثمار كل النشاطات والفعاليات  والمواهب لإيصال هذا المفهوم وغرس أهميته في المجتمع حفاظاً على الأرواح. وتم خلال  الحفل تكريم الباحث السيد عباس الشبركة والسيد ماجد الشبركة، والإعلامية أفراح  جعفر، والإعلامية عرفات الماجد والإعلامية عفاف المحيسن والمخرج يوسف المطيلق.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جائزتان لمبدعي مركز المكفوفين بالقطيف


كشف المشرف على قسم التصوير بالرنين المغناطيسي في مستشفى الملك  فهد التخصصي مصطفى المقبل عن تخصيص مركز رعاية المكفوفين بمحافظة القطيف جائزتين  واحدة للرجال والثانية للنساء تنتظر مبدعي المركز. ووصف المقبل خلال ندوة نظمها  المركز بعنوان «الأشعة وعلاقتها بالإعاقة» ما يقوم به مكفوفو ومكفوفات مركز رعاية  المكفوفين بالقطيف إنه إبداع كبير أهّلهم لأن يكونوا أصحاب بصيرة تتحدى الظلام  الدامس. وتطرق المقبل إلى أهمية الأشعة خاصة على المرأة الحامل ومدى علاقة التأثير  الطبي على الأم المعاقة بصريا، كما ركز في الندوة على تعريف الأشعة وفائدتها  وأنواعها وفوائدها وأضرارها على المدى القصير والمدى البعيد، كما القى الضوء على  التشوهات الخلقية الناجمة عن الأشعة بالنسبة للحمل. وشهدت الندوة مداخلات لمكفوفي  المركز أوضحوا خلالها امتلاكهم قدرا من الثقافة الصحية رغم كبر سنهم خاصة أن بعضهم  يعمل مدرسا للمكفوفين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طريق «الخدمات» بصفوى غير منجز ومخلفات تهدد مستخدميه





يشكل طريق الخدمات بصفوى الملاصق للطريق السريع بين الجبيل  والدمام وتحديداً من منطقة «كوبري» صفوى أم الساهك و«كوبري» صفوى المطار الى بلدة  الأوجام والبالغ طوله أكثر من 6 كيلو مترات، يشكل مخاطر عديدة على مستخدميه  ومركباتهم جراء أعمال الصيانة التي بدأت منذ شهور ولم تنته للحظة.ويقول المهندس  مبارك مريسن الهاجري : طرق الخدمات بصفوى كانت متهالكة وبحاجة الى أعمال صيانة  منوها الى ان الصيانة استغرقت كثيرا من الوقت ولم ينته العمل منها منوها الى ان  طريق الخدمات عند الخروج من صفوى الى الطريق السريع يشكل منحدرا خطرا ويحتاج الى  اعمال خرسانة على امتداده . ولفت الى وجود كميات كبيرة من الإسفلت الزائد ملقاة على  الطريق بشكل عشوائي تربك قائدي المركبات منوها الى وقوع بعض الحوادث المرورية.  
وأشار مواطنون الى مخاطر ترك طريق الخدمات على حاله داعين المسؤولين بالمحافظة  الى متابعة أعماله وإزالة المخلفات عن العديد من أجزائه .واستهجن آخرون ترك الطريق  الذي تستخدمه مئات المركبات يوميا على حاله داعين الى إزالة المخاطر التي تهدد  المركبات وسائقيها.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شوارعها بلا سفلتة وإنارة

خويلدية القطيف..مدارس مستأجرة ولا عيادة أسنان





تفتقر بلدة الخويلدية في محافظة القطيف التي يتجاوز عدد سكانها 8  آلاف نسمة الى العديد من خدمات البنية التحتية منها الإنارة والحدائق وسفلتة العديد  من شوارعها الرئيسية والفرعية ناهيك عن افتقار مركزها الصحي الذي أنشىء منذ قرابة  20 عاما الى عيادة سنية وعدم كفاية المدارس لطلابها وطالباتها .
وقال عبد الله  مكي: طالبنا بافتتاح عيادة أسنان منذ سنوات دون جدوى منوها إلى مخاطبة وزارة الصحة  بمخاطبات عديدة كان آخرها الخطاب الموجه إلى وزير الصحة الذي بناء عليه صدر خطاب  الوزارة إلى الشئون الصحية بالمنطقة الشرقية رقم 242586/25 وتاريخ 25/12/1430هـ  يطلب الاستفسار عن الموضوع.
واضاف: ان أهالي الخويلدية سبق لهم مخاطبة الشئون  الصحية بالشرقية حول قطعة أرض تابعة لأملاك الدولة (البريكي) وصدور خطاب مدير عام  الشئون الصحية بالشرقية رقم 5400/9/41 وتاريخ 14/2/1423هـ الموجه إلى مدير عام فرع  وزارة المالية بالمنطقة والمتضمن صلاحية الموقع لإنشاء مبنى صحي حكومي مطور, إلا  أنه لم يتم شيء بخصوص الموقع.
وأشار جاسم السواري إلى مراجعة الأهالي للبلدية  مرات عديدة لتطوير قطعة الأرض الواقعة وسط البلدة وتستخدم من قبل الباعة مبينا أن  الساحات الداخلية والمواقع المستخدمة كمواقف سيارات في البلدة غير مسفلتة وتفتقر  لأعمال الصيانة.
ولفت حسن الجارودي الى ان البلدة محرومة من الحدائق و المسطحات  الخضراء رغم وجود قطعة ارض صغيرة مخصصة لحديقة في مخطط الهويملية وسبق لمهندس  البلدية الوقوف عليها ميدانيا ووعد بمتابعتها مع الإدارة مشيرا الى افتقار عدد من  الشوارع للإنارة منها الواقعة بمخطط (الخضيرة والخرابة) شمال غرب ومخطط الهويملية  شرقا.
وقال مؤيد العطية: ان التقاطع الواقع بالقرب من استراحة الدوحة بحاجة إلى  إعادة تصميم وتطوير كونه يشهد ازدحامات مرورية وكذلك تقاطع شارع ابن النفيس مع شارع  المحيط الذي بات بحاجة ماسة إلى إشارة ضوئية .
ولفت مواطنون إلى أن بلدة  الخويلدية تضم (9) مدارس للبنين و البنات منها اثنتان حكوميتان والبقية مستأجرة  منوهين إلى أهمية إنشاء مدارس حكومية جديدة حيث تتوافر قطع أراض تابعة للدولة  ومخصصة لمبان حكومية منها قطعة أرض بـ (الحميداني) المخصصة لتعليم البنات منذ عام  1412هـ لإقامة مجمع مدارس للبنات وأخرى بـ (الشرية) لتعليم البنين. وأشار علاء  رضوان إلى افتقار البلدة لجمعية خيرية تعنى بالمحتاجين والفقراء وتقدم الأهالي بطلب  تأسيس جمعية خيرية ورفض الطلب من قبل الشئون الاجتماعية بالمنطقة الشرقيةلوجود فرع  لجمعية القطيف الخيرية منوها الى تقديم طلب آخر لتشكيل لجنة تنمية اجتماعية أهلية  تعنى بتقديم برامج تنموية واجتماعية, وقوبل كذلك بالرفض بحجة إمكانية الاستفادة من  لجان التنمية في البلدات المجاورة مثل التوبي أو الحلة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

498 حادثا خلال شهر 1 بالقطيف 






كشف تقرير صادر من مرور محافظة القطيف أن الشهر الماضي شهد وقوع  498 حادثا مروريا لأسباب مختلفة راح ضحيتها 6 أشخاص. وأشارت إلى أن السرعة هي  العامل الرئيسي في الحوادث، وكذلك انحراف المركبة، وقلة الاحتراز وعدم الانتباه.  وأشار التقرير إلى أن عدد المصابين جراء تلك الحوادث بلغ أكثر من 20 مصابا فيما  تواصل إدارة المرور تنفيذ عدد من البرامج التي من شأنها أن تحد من ازدياد الحوادث  المرورية وتفاقمها من خلال رفع مستوى الوعي المروري بالتعاون مع مؤسسات المجتمع  والتوسع في نشر دوريات المرور السري الذي أثبت فعاليته وكذلك تطبيق رصد المخالفات  المرورية آليا من خلال تركيب العديد من الكاميرات. وكذلك نجاح مشروع السلامة  المرورية على الطرق السريعة بالمحافظة، مما أدى إلى عدم وقوع حوادث دهس بالمناطق  التي شملها المشروع في محافظة القطيف. يذكر أن الحوادث المرورية بالمحافظة شهدت  انخفاضا ملحوظا العام الماضي بواقع 7872 حادثا مقارنة مع عام 1429هـ والذي كان فيه  عدد الحوادث 13258 حادثا، كما انخفض عدد الوفيات إلى 72 حالة العام الماضي بينما  بلغ في عام 1429هـ 81 حالة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«الشرقية»: أب يضرب طفلته حتى «الإغماء»  بسبب خلاف مع أمها



 تخضع طفلة (11 سنة)، إلى العلاج في أحد المستوصفات الأهلية في محافظة النعيرية،  بعد أن تلقت ضرباً «مبرحاً» من والدها، إثر خلاف وقع بينه وبين أمها، فكانت الطفلة  «أشجان» هي الضحية، حين حاولت فك الخناق بين والديها، لتضاف إلى قائمة العنف  الأسري، التي تشهد تنامياً في المنطقة الشرقية.
وبدأ والد الطفلة بضربها، إلى أن أصيبت بحالة إغماء، نقلت إثرها إلى أحد  المستوصفات الأهلية، بعد أن رفض نقلها إلى مستشفى حكومي، كي «لا تسجل واقعة عنف  أسري ضده، ويتم استجوابه» بحسب قول الأم، التي ذكرت  أنها في  صدد «رفع شكوى ضده، في حال لم يشعر بالذنب والندم على فعلته، لأن الطفلة ليس لها  ذنب، إذ كانت تحاول فك النزاع، بعد أن بدت عليها علامات الخوف والإرباك، إلا أنها  تجرأت وحاولت إبعاد والدها عني، عندما حاول إيذائي بالسكين»، موضحة أنه حاليا «خارج  المنزل، بحجة أنه غير راض عن تصرفاتي، محاولا تفادي مسألة ضرب أشجان، التي لا زالت  تتلقى العلاج».
وروت الأم ما حدث من ملابسات، حتى تطور الأمر إلى وقوع العنف ضد طفلة لا ذنب  لها. وتقول: «كان خلافاً عائلياً تطور إلى تلاسن وتشابك بالأيدي، وحاول تهديدي  بالقتل.
وعندما عزم التنفيذ، وأعتقد أنه كان ينوي التهديد فقط، خافت الطفلة التي كانت  تشاهد ما يجري، وهي تبكي، فتقدمت لإبعاده متشبثة بي، فضربها على رأسها، وبدت علامات  الضرب واضحة على جسدها، وهذا ما لاحظته إحدى المعلمات في مدرستها، وفضلت أن تعطيها  إجازة للراحة، وقامت بالاتصال على المنزل، لمعرفة ما حدث لأشجان، فأبلغتها بما جرى،  فسارعت هي إلى إبلاغ وحدة الإرشاد التربوي، لإخضاع الطفلة إلى حلقات إرشادية  متتالية، خصوصاً مع قرب الاختبارات. وأشجان لا زالت صغيرة». وذكرت المرشدة الطلابية  نورة العسكر، من الابتدائية الـ26 في الدمام، أن «حالات العنف الأسري التي يتم  الكشف عنها في المدارس متعددة. ونحاول التواصل مع وحدة الإرشاد في الإدارة، للتعامل  مع الحالات كافة، لأنه يوجد آلية لذلك بين الإشراف الاجتماعي وإمارة المنطقة  والشرطة، للتبليغ عن حالات العنف. كما سيتم التنسيق أيضاً مع هيئة حقوق الإنسان،  التي أصبح لها دور فاعل في المدارس، لرصد القضايا، سواءً في اللوائح التأديبية  وتنفيذها، وضرب الطالبات، وإيجاد المُعنفات».
يُشار إلى أن تقرير فرع هيئة حقوق الإنسان في المنطقة الشرقية، للعام الماضي،  كشف أن قضايا الأحوال الشخصية، من نفقة وطلاق وعضل زواج، أو إهمال الزوج، ورؤية  الأبناء، وطلب الحضانة، أو الحرمان من الميراث، شكلت الجزء الأكبر من عدد القضايا،  التي وردت إلى القسم النسائي في الفرع، بأكثر من 85 حالة، تليها قضايا العنف الأسري  والمدرسي 28 حالة. فيما يستعد برنامج «الأمان الأسري» في هذا العام، وتزامناً مع  يوم الطفل العالمي، لإطلاق خط مساندة لنجدة الأطفال المعنفين، تشارك فيه جهات رسمية  عدة. ويسهل على الأم أو الأب سرعة التبليغ عن حالات العنف.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

صفوى .. 500 طالب في فطور جماعي بابتدائية اليرموك





اجتمع أكثر من 500 طالب وكادر تعليمي بفطور جماعي بمدرسة اليرموك  الابتدائية بصفوى تشكلت فيه الأصناف وتعددت الأنواع كما تم تصنيف الطلاب حسب الفصول  وترك المجال لمشاركة الطلاب في تقديم الافطار .
يقول وكيل المدرسة عبدالله  الصادق نحن في كل عام نقيم مثل هذا الإفطار الذي يجمع فيه كل طلاب المدرسة ومن دون  استثناء فمدرستنا تضم برامج عدة مثل طلاب فصول العامة وطلاب التربية الخاصة بنوعيها  الفكري والسمعي وصعوبات التعلم وجميعهم يجتمعون في الساحة الداخلية للمدرسة بهذا  الفطور ،الذي نهدف منه تعويد الطلاب على عدم الإسراف في الأكل وتعليمهم العادات  الصحية في نوعية الإفطار والتواصل بين البيت والمدرسة والعمل الجماعي بإعداد الطعام  والتنظيف بعد الأكل كما أننا نترك المجال للطلاب في المشاركة في تقديم الأطباق من  عدمه والذي لمسنا منه تفاعل أولياء الأمور في المشاركة بالقدوم للمدرسة بأنفسهم كما  يشارك بعض من أولياء الأمور في تناول هذه الوجبة مع أبنائهم الطلاب .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

1700 شاب وفتاة في ملتقى المبتعثين اليوم بالخبر





تنطلق اليوم الأحد في الخبر فعاليات المحطة الثالثة لملتقى  المبتعثين ضمن برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي في مرحلته الخامسة،  وتستهدف برامج هذه المحطة بشكل رئيسي المرشحين والمرشحات من المنطقة الشرقية، كما  يتيح الفرصة للراغبين من المناطق الأخرى، والذين لم يتمكنوا من حضور ملتقى الرياض،  وجدة من المشاركة فيه.
أوضح ذلك الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الموسى وكيل وزارة  التعليم العالي لشؤون البعثات الذي أكد على أن وزارة التعليم العالي تسعى من تنظيم  هذا الملتقى إلى تعريف أكثر من 1700 مبتعث ومبتعثة من المرشحين في البرنامج بحقوقهم  وواجباتهم والدور المنتظر منهم خلال بعثتهم بالخارج بالإضافة إلى التعريف بعادات  وتقاليد 18 دولة سيبتعثون إليها.
وبين الموسى أن برنامج الشرقية يستمر لمدة  يومين، مشيراً إلى أن الوزارة أنجزت مرحلتين من البرنامج بنجاح، وأن المشاركين  كانوا حريصين على معرفة أدق التفاصيل الخاصة بمراحل الابتعاث والدول التي سوف  يبتعثون إليها وأنهم تواقون لخدمة وطنهم وعكس صورة إيجابية عن المملكة في الخارج،  وبين الموسى أن الوزارة عملت على تقديم كافة مالديها من خبرات للمبتعثين مستعينة في  ذلك بخبرات أكاديمية وعلمية ومبتعثين سابقين.
واختتم الموسى تصريحه بأن الوزارة  عملت خلال الفترة الماضية على توضيح الصورة كاملة أمام المبتعثين سواء من خلال  الملتقيات أو معرض التعليم العالي الذي انتهت فعالياته الأسبوع الماضي حتى يكون  المبتعث ملما بكافة الأمور قبل فترة ابتعاثه ويختار الجامعة التي تلبي احتياجاته  العلمية والأكاديمية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

و السفارة الأمريكية تسهل حصول التأشيرة للمبتعثين


حددت السفارة الأمريكية بالرياض يوم الاثنين من كل أسبوع موعداً  للمقابلة الشخصية الخاصة بإصدار تأشيرة الدراسة في الولايات المتحدة للطلاب  والطالبات المرشحين للابتعاث ضمن برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي في  مرحلته الخامسة. صرح بذلك الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز الموسى وكيل وزارة التعليم  العالي لشؤون البعثات الذي أشاد بهذا الإجراء، موضحاً أنها خطوة إيجابية نحو تسهيل  التحاق طلاب وطالبات برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي بالجامعات  الأمريكية، مؤكداً أن الوزارة سعت من خلال وكالة الوزارة لشؤون البعثات ممثلة بمدير  برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي الدكتور ماجد بن عبدالكريم الحربي  بالتنسيق مع السفارة الأمريكية لحل فترة الانتظار الطويلة التي كان يعاني منها طلاب  البرنامج وبعد العديد من المشاورات والاجتماعات أثمرت الجهود عن تخصيص موقع خاص على  موقع السفارة بالإنترنت لطلاب برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي  يستطيعون من خلاله تحديد موعد للمقابلة الشخصية بصورة فورية، حيث تم تخصيص يوم  الاثنين من كل أسبوع في السفارة لطلاب البرنامج فقط. يذكر أن الراغبين في الدراسة  في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية كانوا قبل اتخاذ هذا الإجراء يواجهون صعوبة في  الحصول على موعد للمقابلة الشخصية الخاصة بإصدار تأشيرة الدراسة للولايات المتحدة؛  حيث كانت تصل المواعيد إلى فترة تمتد إلى أكثر من أربعة أشهر.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسوية قضايا القطاع الصحي الأهلي ومشاكل الاستقدام للكوادر الطبية 



تنسق اللجان الطبية بالغرف التجارية مع الجهات الحكومية لتسوية  عدد من القضايا في القطاع الصحي الأهلي وقضايا التأمين ومشكلات الاستقدام للكوادر  الطبية ،حيث من المتوقع ان تحصر اللجان الطبية بالغرف التجارية بمختلف المناطق  مشاكل القطاع الطبي لتذليل جميع العقبات التي تحول دون الارتقاء بهذا القطاع. وأكد  د. سامي العبد الكريم رئيس اللجنة الطبية بالغرفة التجارية الصناعية بالرياض سعي  اللجنة للتنسيق بين الصيدليات الاهلية ومجلس الضمان الصحي وشركات التأمين للسماح  لجميع الصيدليات الخاصة بصرف الأدوية للمؤمن عليهم وعدم قصرها على الصيدليات  التابعة للمستشفيات او المستوصفات، موضحا ان اللجنة تعمل على تسوية عدد من القضايا  ذات العلاقة بالقطاع الصحي عبر تنظيم ملتقى علمي تشارك فيه الوزارة لمناقشة  المواضيع المتعلقة بهيئة التخصصات الصحية وبرامج بناء وتعزيز الثقة بين الوزارة  والقطاع الخاص والصناعة الدوائية الوطنية ومشكلات الاستقدام للكوادر الطبية. وقال  رئيس اللجنة إنهم بصدد تفعيل سلسلة من البرامج التوعوية تشمل عقد ندوة عن التعقيم  ومخاطر انتقال العدوى بالتعاون مع الجمعية السعودية لطب الأسنان وورشة عمل عن دور  هيئة الغذاء والدواء في حماية المستهلك وأخرى حول رفع مستوى الوعي لدى متلقي  الخدمات الصحية. 
من جهه أخرى تم تشكيل فريق عمل لشركات الأدوية الباحثة يعمل  بالتنسيق مع اللجنة الفرعية لشركات الأدوية التابعة للجنة الطبية ،حيث قرر الفريق  الاعتناء بظاهرة انتشار الأدوية المقلدة وآثارها على صحة المجتمع، وذلك من خلال  العمل على عقد مؤتمر عن الأدوية المقلدة تشارك فيه جميع القطاعات الحكومية والخاصة  ذات العلاقة وتكوين فريق يتولى إعداد التصور المبدئي لهذا المنتدى ورفعه للجنة  الطبية على أن يستصحب المؤتمر تنظيم معرض للأدوية المقلدة. كذلك سيقوم الفريق  بتقديم المشورة والمقترحات المدروسة للجهات المعنية بتدريب الكوادر البشرية من  أطباء وصيادلة على أحدث الأساليب والتقنيات في كشف ومعالجة الكثير من الأمراض  وتدريب الصيادلة حديثي التخرج من الجامعات وإجراء الأبحاث حول بعض الأمراض المنتشرة  في المملكة والعمل على تطوير نظام يسمح بتسجيل كل حالات الأعراض الجانبية للأدوية  المسجلة بالمملكة مما يسمح لهذه الجهات متابعة الاستخدام الجيد لهذه الأدوية،  والمساعدة في تطوير نظام تسعير الأدوية بالتفاهم مع الجهات المعنية وتطوير أنظمة  براءات الاختراع والملكية الفكرية وسرية المعلومات وغير ذلك من الخدمات لقطاع  الممارسة الطبية في المملكة واقعاً ومستقبلاً. 
أما عن صعيد أنشطة البصريات فقد  سعت اللجنة الطبية للتعاون مع الجمعية السعودية للبصريات لدعم وتطوير السلوك المهني  في هذا القطاع وتقوم اللجنة بالإشراف على دراسة ميدانية تهدف إلى استجلاء تحديات  هذا القطاع لإيجاد الحلول المناسبة لها كما تتبنى اللجنة مع الوزارة مقترحاً للسماح  لمحلات البصريات ببيع العدسات اللاصقة فئة (ب+ج) مع الاسترشاد بمرئيات الجمعية  وجامعة الملك سعود.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الشؤون الاجتماعية تتيح لمستحقي «الضمان» تقديم طلباتهم الكترونياً


دشنت وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية ممثلة في وكالة الوزارة للضمان  الاجتماعي أمس بالمكتب الرئيس للضمان الاجتماعي بمنطقة الرياض 3 خدمات الكترونية  لمستفيدي الضمان الاجتماعي، تتمثل في إمكانية التسجيل الآلي لطلبات الشمول بخدمات  الضمان الاجتماعي، والاطلاع على الوضع الراهن للمستفيد أو المستفيدة، ومتابعة  السجلات المالية المحفوظة للمستفيد أو للمستفيدة وتعتبر تلك الخدمات ضمن المصطلح  التعريفي (g2c).
وأوضح مساعد السليمان مدير عام مركز الحاسب الآلي بالضمان  الاجتماعي أنه يمكن الاستفادة من هذه الخدمات الالكترونية عن طريق البوابة  الإلكترونية لوكالة الضمان الاجتماعي على موقع الوزارة الالكتروني  مشيراً إلى أن هذه الجزئية من التطوير تمت من قبل مركز الحاسب  الآلي بالوكالة بشكل كامل، تنفيذاً لتوجيهات وكيل الوزارة للضمان الاجتماعي التي  تلقاها المركز بالاستفادة المستقبلية من برنامج التعاملات الالكترونية الحكومية  (يسّر)، ضمن الإطار العام من الاتفاقية المزمع توقيعها بين وزارة الشؤون الاجتماعية  ووزارة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات اليوم الأحد.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

من خلال اختيار الأسئلة التعجيزية

الدمام: طلاب يتهمون معلمين بفرد عضلاتهم


سادت حالة من الارتياح والطمأنينة على اجواء أول أيام اختبارات  الفصل الدراسي الأول في مدارس المنطقة الشرقية بالمرحلتين المتوسطة والثانوية ,  وبدت الثقة واضحة على وجوه الطلاب عند دخولهم إلى اختبار اليوم الأول الذي احتلت  خلاله مادتا الرياضيات والانجليزي النصيب الأكبر في قائمة جداول المدارس حيث لوحظ  خروج الطلاب من قاعات الاختبار في معظم المدارس بعد انتهاء منتصف الوقت المحدد  مباشرة واعرب عدد كبير منهم فور الخروج من القاعات عن ارتياحهم لأسئلة اختبار اليوم  الأول المعدة من معلميهم والتي لم تستغرق زمنا طويلا للإجابة عليها مشيرين إلى  شمولها للمنهج المقرر و تناسب فقراتها مع مستويات الطلاب العلمية, وساهم ذلك في خلق  جو من الارتياح لدى معظم الطلاب تفاؤلا بارتفاع معدلاتهم خلال الفصل الدراسي الأول  , وفي المقابل ابدى البعض الآخر من الطلاب استياء واضحا من اسئلة اليوم الأول في  مدارسهم التي وصفت بالصعوبة في جميع فقراتها متهمين المعلمين بمحاولة فرد عضلاتهم  على الطلاب باختيار الأسئلة التعجيزية التي لا تقل صعوبة عن اسئلة الوزارة في  السنوات الماضية , من جهتهم اوضح معلمون من الصف الثالث الثانوي أن امتحانات اليوم  الأول تميزت بانها في متناول الطالب المتوسط وبدت على وجوه الطلاب الثقة قبل دخول  الامتحان والرضا والراحة بعد الخروج من القاعات , مطالبين بتكثيف تواجد الدوريات  الأمنية عند المدراس خلال فترة الامتحانات خوفا من حدوث مشاجرات بين الطلاب إضافة  إلى ممارسة سلوكيات خاطئة مثل تخريب مركبات المعلمين التي تحدث كل عام.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مدير مرور الشرقية: دوريات سرية لضبط المخالفات





قال مدير مرور المنطقة الشرقية العميد على السويلم إن الإدارة  خصصت عددا من الدوريات السرية للمرور على المدارس وخاصة مدراس البنات طوال فترة  الاختبارات لضبط المعاكسين والحد من ظاهرة التفحيط التي تصاحب الاختبارات كظاهرة  سلبية في كل عام.
وقال السويلم: إن بعض الدوريات حيث سيكون متمركزا أمام المدارس  ويصحبها تواجد لدوريات الشرطة وسيارات البحث الجنائي للحد من المخالفات التي  يمارسها بعض الشباب ، مضيفا إلى أصدار تعميم على رؤساء الأقسام والشعب بكافة  المحافظات التابعة لها يحدد خطط السير أثناء فترتي الاختبارات أمام مدارس البنين  والبنات والطرقات العامة والمنتزهات. فيما أوضحت شعبة السير بإدارة مرور المنطقة  الشرقية توزيع قوات المرور من الدوريات الرسمية والسرية من أجل تكثيف الرقابة  وتنظيم الحركة أمام المدارس التي غالباً ما تشهد ممارسات خاطئة من الطلاب بعد  انتهاء الامتحان اليومي والخروج من المدرسة. 
وأهاب مدير مرور المنطقة الشرقية  العميد علي السويلم بالطلاب أن يحرصوا على اتباع أنظمة المرور والتقيد بالقوانين  حتى لا يكونوا عرضة للحوادث المرورية التي يذهب ضحيتها كثير من الأبرياء, مشيراً  إلى ضرورة المتابعة من قبل أولياء الأمور على ابنائهم وإبعادهم عن أماكن التجمعات  الشبابية المشبوهة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

.. وأخصائي نفسي : الخلافات العائلية سبب الفشل الدراسي


دعا أخصائي نفسي أولياء الأمور الى تهدئة الطلاب خلال فترة  الاختبارات وإبعادهم عن أية توترات عائلية خلال فترة الاختبارات حرصا على تركيز  الابناء وعدم لجوئهم الى المخدرات كبديل، وقال الاخصائي النفسي : إن معظم حالات  الفشل والخوف خلال فترة الاختبارات تأتي بسبب عدم التركيز في المنزل نتيجة خلافات  الزوجين أمام الابناء ما ينعكس سلبا في التحصيل الدراسي ولجوء الطلاب والطالبات الى  عوامل مساعدة للتركيز مثل تناول المخدرات أو التدخين او ممارسة عادات سلبية كثيرة،  او حتى إدمان «الشات» كوسيلة للهروب، وطالب الاخصائي أولياء الأمور بتأجيل جميع  المشاكل العائلية لفترة ما بعد الاختبارات حماية للأبناء، وبين أن الاحصاءات أكدت  أن حالات التفكك الاسري او الضغط على الطلاب تكون سببا رئيسا في الفشل الدراسي  والحصول على نتائج سيئة وعلامات متدنية، محذرا في الوقت نفسه من الضغط على الابناء  ودفعهم دفعا للحصول على الدرجات النهائية وتوبيخهم طوال الوقت وإتهامهم بالتقصير .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«حائل»: عامل نظافة «يؤم» المصلين منذ  عامين مقابل 500 ريال شهرياً !



 فتح فرع وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية في منطقة حائل تحقيقاً مع مؤذن وإمام مسجد  بعد تلقيها بلاغات عدة من مواطنين بشأن تكليفهما لمقيم  من جنسية «آسيوية» يعمل في إحدى شركات النظافة بمهام الأذان والإقامة وإمامة  المصلين منذ عامين في مقابل 500 ريال شهرياً.
وأوضح احد جماعة المسجد (أ.م)  انه لاحظ التغيب المستمر للإمام  والمؤذن وعدم انتظامهما في الحضور للمسجد إلا بين فترات متباعدة، مشيراً إلى أنه  حاول نصح الإمام من دون جدوى. وقال: «لم نقدم بلاغاً لإدارة الشؤون الإسلامية في  البداية، خشية من أن نتسبب في قطع أرزاقهما، ولتوقعنا بأن ظروفاً قاهرة منعتهما من  الانتظام ودفعتهما إلى تكليف المقيم بمهامهما».
بدوره، أوضح المدير العام للشؤون الإسلامية والأوقاف بمنطقة حائل عبدالله  الحماد، أن إدارة المساجد تلقت بلاغاً قبل نحو أسبوعين عن الواقعة، «وقمنا على  الفور بتشكيل لجنة من إدارة المساجد والمراقبين لمتابعة التجاوزات التي تحدث في  المسجد والتحقيق في الواقعة». وأضاف أن فرع الشؤون الإسلامية في المنطقة اتخذ  الإجراءات اللازمة، وحقق مع مراقب المسجد الذي اعترف بقيام المقيم الآسيوي بمهام  الأذان والإمامة «لكن في حالات محدودة»، لافتاً إلى انه سيتم إيقاع العقوبات  النظامية بكل من يثبت تقصيره، «كما ستتم مخاطبة الجهات المعنية بمعاقبة المقيم  وتسفيره خارج البلاد لتجرئه على مخالفة الأنظمة».
من جهته، أكد المقيم الآسيوي  أن حاجته إلى المال بسبب  تدني مرتبه الشهري في شركة النظافة (400 ريال فقط) دفعته إلى قبول عرض القيام بمهام  الأذان والإقامة والإمامة منذ أكثر من عامين بتكليف من المؤذن، إذ يتقاضى منه 200  ريال شهرياً و300 ريال من الإمام، «نادراً ما كانوا يحضرون، خصوصاً الإمام...  واضطررت إلى ارتداء الثوب والشماغ لكي لا يتمكن احد من معرفة جنسيتي، خشية أن تتم  معاقبتي بدلاً من أن أزيد دخلي الشهري».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*الجلد والسجن.. جزاء قراصنة المنازل بحي الصحافة*

أصدرت المحكمة العامة بالرياض أحكاماً بالسجن بلغت أربعة وعشرين عاماً وثلاثة آلاف  ومئتي جلدة ضد أربعة لصوص من جنسية عربية تفاوتت الأحكام باختلاف دور كل منهم في  تنفيذ هذه الجرائم بعد اعترافهم بتكوين عصابة لسرقة المنازل في مدينة الرياض حيث  صدر حكم يقضي بسجن الأول عشر سنوات وجلده ألف وخمسمائة جلدة، فيما حكم على الثاني  بالسجن ثماني سنوات وجلده ألف جلدة، أما الثالث فقد حكم عليه بالسجن أربع سنوات  والجلد أربعمائة جلدة، والرابع السجن مدة سنتين ونصف، والجلد ثلاثمائة جلدة، وكان  مركز شرطة الصحافة قد تلقى عدة بلاغات تضمنت قيام مجموعة من اللصوص بالقفز على عدد  من المنازل والسرقة منها، حيث سرق من المنزل الأول ذهب ومجوهرات وأحجار كريمة  وساعات ثمينة تقدر قيمتها بحوالي المائتي ألف ريال، كما سرق من المنزل الثاني  مجوهرات زادت قيمتها عن المائة ألف ريال إضافة إلى مبالغ نقدية بقيمة خمسة آلاف  دولار أمريكي وألفي جنيه مصري، أيضاً وسرق من المنزل الثالث ذهب ومجوهرات جاوز  ثمنها المائة ألف ريال وخمسة آلاف دولار أيضاً (نقدية)، ونفس القيمة لمجوهرات سرقت  من المنزل الرابع، أما الخامس فسرقت مجوهرات منه قيمتها أكثر من مائة وتسعين ألف  ريال، والسادس الذهب المسروق منه قيمته زادت عن الخمسة وأربعين ألف ريال، إضافة إلى  مبلغ نقدي بلغ ثمانية آلاف ريال، والمنزل السابع سرق منه مجوهرات ومقتنيات ثمينة  جاوزت قيمتها المائة وثلاثة وستين ألف ريال، أما المنزل الثامن فقد سرق منه مبلغ  نقدي بلغ مائة ألف ريال، إضافة إلى مجوهرات بقيمة تجاوز الثلاثة وأربعين ألف ريال،  وساعات ثمينة بأكثر من عشرين ألف ريال. وكانت البلاغات متقاربة في أوقاتها،  ومتشابهة في أسلوب ارتكابها، مما جعل رجال التحري في شرطة منطقة الرياض يربطون بين  هذه الأساليب ويبنون تحرياتهم وخطتهم على ضوئها، وقد أسفرت الجهود عن التعرف على  هوية الجناة والقبض عليهم تباعاً وأحالتهم للمحكمة بعد تصديق اعترافاتهم شرعاً .  هذا وقد باشرت الجهات المعنية في شرطة منطقة الرياض بتنفيذ ما تقرر شرعاً بحق  المذكورين.

عقبال لصوص القطيف ياارب 
لو كل سارق تم قص ايده ماكان تجرأ غيره وسرق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

كلب عقور يهاجم قارئ عداد  كهربائي

لم يستفق قارئ  عداد من منسوبي شركة الكهرباء في منطقة حائل من ذهوله، إثر هجوم كلب عقور إبان  قراءته عداد مسكن عمالة شمالي المنطقة الصناعية.
وبعد عراك تمكن الموظف من  مغادرة الموقع، فيما عمد بعض المارة إلى نقله للمستشفى عقب تعرضه لجروح في أنحاء  متفرقة من جسده تسببت فيها أسنان ومخالب الكلب.
من جهته أكد  مصدر في  شركة الكهرباء السعودية تعرض القارئ للحادثة، مبينا أنها ليست المرة الأولى التي  يجابه فيها موظفو الشركة تلك الحوادث.
وخلص المصدر إلى أن الشركة أرسلت في مرات  عديدة إلى أمانة حائل شكاوى في هذا الصدد، بيد أن الأمانة لم تبد جدية تامة في  التخلص من الكلاب المسعورة التي تنتشر في المنطقة الصناعية،ــ بحسبه.

يمكن معترض على الفاتوره وحط حرته في الموظف  :toung:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مباراة مصر والجزائر أضاعت ذاكرته 

نيران الحماس الكروي تلتهم مطبخاً بالمزروعية 




آثار الحريق بالمطبخ 



نجا خمسيني وزوجته من جنسية عربية من حريق شب امس الاول في احدى  الشقق السكنية بحي المزروعية بالدمام في ساعة متأخرة من الليل ، وقالت الزوجة انها  واثناء مشاهدة مبارة مصر والجزائر شمت رائحة غريبة مما دعاها الى الذهاب الى المطبخ  حيث تفاجأت عندما شاهدت ألسنة اللهب تلتهم المطبخ حيث كان زوجها فيه يقوم بتحضير  احدى الوجبات الا انه نسى عندما شاهد المباراة ، واضافت انها على الفور قامت باخراج  زوجها المريض من العمارة وقامت بالاتصال بقوات الدفاع المدني والتي باشرت الحريق  على الفور وتم اخماد الحريق في المطبخ ، واضافت ان زوجها مصاب بمرض السكر ويتعرض  لنوبات مفاجئة تفقده التركيز ، وذكر ممثل الهلال الاحمر ممن باشروا الحادث ان الرجل  يعاني من ارتفاع شديد في السكر وتم الكشف عليه وتقديم الاسعافات الاولية له تمهيداً  لنقله للمستشفى والتأكد من استقرار حالته ، وذكر احد سكان العمارة التي وقع بها  الحريق انه اشتم رائحة غريبة وعلى الفور توجه الى مصدر هذه الرائحة وكانت لأحد  جيرانه ، واضاف ان العناية الالهية انقذت الرجل وزوجته ولم يحدث لهما مكروه مشيراً  الى ان هذه الحادثة تكررت اكثر من مرة وقد حصل الحريق في نفس الشقة في السنة  الفائتة .
وأكد المتحدث الاعلامي للدفاع المدني بالمنطقة الشرقية المقدم منصور  الدوسري ان العمليات تلقت بلاغا الساعة 12.30 من صباح يوم الجمعة عن وجود حريق في  احدى الشقق في حي المزروعية لعمارة مكونة من ثلاثة ادوار ، وتم اطفاء الحريق واتضح  انه حريق في مطبخ مساحته 3×4 وسبب الحريق هو ماس كهربائي في مروحة الفرن ولا يوجد  أي اصابات .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مضاربة تنهي حياة شاب بـ«المشرط» 



توفي شاب متأثرا بعدة طعنات من آلة حادة إثر مضاربة دامية بين  أربعة شباب بإحدى مزارع قرى منطقة الباحة حيث تسبب سوء تفاهم بين الأشخاص إلى حدوث  المضاربة التي راح ضحيتها شاب لم يبلغ العشرين من عمره من جهته صرح مساعد الناطق  الإعلامي لشرطة منطقة الباحة النقيب عبد الناصر بن محمد الغامدي أنه في تمام الساعة  الخامسة والنصف من صباح الجمعة ورد بلاغ لغرفة العمليات مفاده وجود مضاربة بإحدى  المزارع داخل إحدى القرى بمدينة الباحة وعلى الفور تم الانتقال إلى الموقع من قبل  المختصين ووجد بالموقع شخصان احدهم يبلغ من العمر ( 19) سنة مصاب بعدة طعنات في  ظهره بأداة حادة وقد فارق الحياة والآخر يبلغ من العمر (23)سنة مصاب بطعنة تحت  الكتف اليمنى وتم نقله للمستشفى وبالتحقيق معه قام بالإدلاء عمن قام بالاعتداء  عليهما وهما مواطنان احدهما يبلغ من العمر(17) سنة والآخر يبلغ من العمر( 19) سنة  
وأضاف الغامدي أن الأجهزة الأمنية بالمنطقة قامت على الفور بالتعميم على  المذكورين وتكوين فريق عمل للبحث عن الجناة وتم القبض عليهما من قبل شعبة التحريات  والبحث الجنائي وتسليمهما لجهة التحقيق حيث تم إيداع احدهما بدار الملاحظة كونه  حدثا أما الآخر فبالتحقيق معه اعترف بقيامه بقتل المجني عليه بسكين حادة (مشرط)بسبب  خلاف بينهم ولا يزال التحقيق جاريا. باشر الحادث الدوريات الامنيه وضابط خفر شرطة  مدينة الباحة ورئيس التحقيقات ومدير شعبة التحريات والبحث النقيب عبد الله البقمي  بإشراف مباشر من مدير شرطة منطقة الباحة اللواء عوض السرحاني.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اترك المجال لبقية فريق النشره

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك



إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 8 و 39 ديقه صباحا ً:

درجة الحراره / 13 مؤيه

نسبة الرطوبه / 76 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## *راحيل*

*الْسَّلامٌ عَلَيٌكٌمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ الله وَبَرَكَاتٌهٌ*
*الَلَّهٌمَّ صَلَِ عَلَىَ مٌحَمَّدْ وَآلِ مُحّمَّدْ*


*صباح الكادي والورد الجوري لك شوشو* 

*ومازال مسلسل القتل والجرائم مستمر فهل من حل* 

*ومازالت اتابعك والاخبار بكل شوق* 

*فشكرا لك اختي*

----------


## ابو طارق

*صباح الخير والبركات*  
*وايامكم فيها السلامة والسعادة*  
«الشرقية»: أب يضرب طفلته حتى «الإغماء» بسبب خلاف مع أمها 
الاباء يأكلون الحصرم والابناء يضرسون  
«حائل»: عامل نظافة «يؤم» المصلين منذ عامين مقابل 500 ريال شهرياً ! 

*هذا دين او تين ((تجار الدين )) ما يستحون ويقولون امام*  
*والأضرب المصليين الذين يؤمهم هذا العامل*  



يمكن معترض على الفاتوره وحط حرته في الموظف  :toung: 
*في بعض الاحيان يعجبني التعليق اكثر من الخبر* 



*مع كل التقدير والاحترام*  
*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*سر الاهتمام الشيعي بالطائرة الإثيوبية*

27 كانون الثاني 2010 - 



كان لافتاً كثيراً الاهتمام الشيعي بحادث تحطم الطائرة الإثيوبية الذي عبر عنه بحشد المسؤولين في حزب الله وحركة أمل الذين تواجدوا بكثافة منذ ساعات صباح الإثنين الباكر، وقد تقدم هذا الحشد السياسي رئيس المجلس النيابي نبيه بري الذي لم يكد يغادر حتى وصلت عقيلته السيدة رندا. واستكمل التضامن الشيعي مع أهل المصيبة بالكلمة التي خصصها أمين عام حزب الله السيد حسن نصرالله للكلام عن سقوط الطائرة، وهي المرة الأولى التي يبادر فيها السيد نصرالله إلى خطوة مماثلة. 

وعلمت "النشرة" أن مجموعة من أهم رجال الأعمال والممولين لمشاريع حزب الله الاجتماعية كانوا على متن الطائرة. وفي مقدمة هؤلاء حسن تاج الدين الذي يعتبره البعض في أوساط حزب الله وحركة أمل رجل الأعمال الأول في الطائفة الشيعية. وقد تعرضت عائلة تاج الدين قبل نحو عامين إلى هجوم مركز من رئيس اللقاء الديمقراطي النائب وليد جنبلاط الذي اتهمه بشراء أراض في مناطق مسيحية ودرزية للوصل بين المناطق الشيعية لإقامة "الدولة المجوسية"، على حد وصف جنبلاط. وإلى جانب تاج الدين هناك ستة على الأقل من كبار رجال الأعمال في الطائفة الشيعية الذين يمولون مشاريع كبيرة في الجنوب.

----------


## ابو طارق

*الشيخ المجذوب «فبرك» عملية اختطافه الوهمية فكشفتـه القوى الأمنية* 
*لم يدرك أبعاد فعلته فكاد يودي البلاد في فتنة طائفية، فقد أقدم الشيخ محمد عبد الفتاح المجذوب إمام مسجد مجدل عنجر على اختطاف نفسه بالاتفاق مع شخص آخر إلا أن «السحر انقلب على الساحر» فوقع في قبضة القوى الأمنية. وبعد متابعة حثيثة من الأجهزة الأمنية لقضية الشيخ مجذوب وعلى مدى ثلاثة أيام دهمت قوة من فرع المعلومات منزل كمال حندوس في بلدة لالا في البقاع الغربي حيث وجدت الشيخ واقتادته مع صاحب المنزل هندوس إلى بيروت للتحقيق في ملابسات هذه القضية. وذكرت مصادر أمنية معنية أن الشيخ اعترف للقوى الأمنية بتخطيطه لعملية اختطافه الوهمية، للتهرب من مستحقات مالية عليه، وأنها صادرت أموالاً كانت في حوزته وجهاز كمبيوتر كان يتصفح عليه الانترنت لحظة القبض عليه وكان يرتدي لباسا رياضيا وإلى جانبه عباءة وعمامة، كما كان حليق اللحية وقد اعترف بأنه حلق لحيته للتمويه ومن أجل الخروج من مخبئه متخفياً. ولم تكشف المصادر عما كان يخطط له المجذوب من خطوات للمرحلة اللاحقة.*
*من جهته قال مفتي الجمهورية اللبنانية الشيخ محمد رشيد قباني تعليقاً على العثور على الشيخ محمد «فوجئنا بنبأ العثور على الشيخ محمد المجذوب بالصورة التي تشير إلى أنه لم يكن هناك عملية خطف وإنما عملية تضليلية، ننتظر التحقيق الرسمي لإثباتها وللكشف عن ملابساتها».*

**************

*لو لم يعثر عليه لكانت البلاد وقعت في فتنة مذهبية كبيرة خاصة بين السنة والشيعة  لان التهم جاهزة عندهم* 

*ولاكن كما قال ناقل الخبر (انقلب السحر على الساحر )*
*ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين*

----------


## ابو طارق

*إلغاء "طلاق عدم تكافؤ النسب"..* 

وفي السعودية، أبدت عدة وسائل إعلامية اهتماما بالغا بإسدال المحكمة العليا في الرياض الستار على أولى قضايا "تكافؤ النسب" التي شغلت الرأي العام المحلي ولاقت اصداء قوية في الصحافة الدولية.

وذكرت صحيفة "الحياة" في طبعتها السعودية أن قرار المحكمة أعاد السيدة فاطمة العزاز إلى زوجها منصور إلى زوجها منصور التيماني، ليلتئم بذلك شمل الأسرة من جديد، بعد أربعة أعوام من الفراق، إثر صدور حكم محكمة الجوف، بالتفريق بين الزوجين، تحت ذريعة "عدم تكافؤ النسب".

وقالت الصحيفة إن الزوجين بديا عاجزين عن التعبير عن فرحتهما، وغير مصدقين للخبر، في حين كانت كانت طفلتهما نُهى (ست سنوات)، التي تقيم مع والدها في مدينة الرياض، أكثر ثقة، وهي تتحدث، على رغم أن الفرحة لم تسعها، لأنها أخيراً ستلتقي "ماما، وتطعمني، وتمشط لي شعري". وإذ شرعت الفرحة تسري إلى قلب الطفلة، عبرت عن أمنيتها "سأذهب إلى المدرسة، وأتعلم، وأصبح طبيبة، وسأعود يومياً إلى بيتنا، لأجد ماما هناك واحتضنها".

ولم تكن نهى قد أكملت عامها الأول، حين صدر حكم تطليق أمها فاطمة من زوجها منصور، بدعوى «عدم تكافؤ النسب». وبعد أعوام من تشرد الأسرة، المكونة من الزوجين وطفلين، هما إضافة إلى نُهى، سليمان (أربع سنوات) الذي يتواجد مع والدته في دار الحضانة في الدمام، وتعرضهم إلى سلسلة من المشاكل والمعاناة، جاء قرار المحكمة العليا في الرياض، بلم شمل الأسرة، وعودة الزوجين، بعد إسقاط حكم التطليق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*توقيف أميركي سرق آلاف الأحذية في 20 عاماً*

أوقفت الشرطة الأميركية رجلاً للاشتباه بسرقته آلاف الأحذية الرجالية خلال السنوات العشرين الماضية.
وذكرت صحيفة "بالتيمور صن" امس أن الشرطة أوقفت وولتر جي روبنكون (46 عاما) للاشتباه بسرقته أحذية طلاب جامعيين خلال إجازاتهم على مدى تلك السنوات.
وحامت الشكوك حول روبنكون بعدما شوهد وهو يرمي ثلاثة أكياس في جدول ماء بمنطقة ميريلاند قبل أن يقود سيارة صفراء ويختفي من المكان. وقالت الشرطة إنها صادرت حمولة ثلاث شاحنات من الأحذية المسروقة من منزل روبنكون، بالإضافة إلى صور رجال وثماني آلات غيتار وألواح للتزلج على الجليد والماء. ولا يعرف أحد حتى الآن عدد الأحذية المسروقة والتي يعتقد أنها بالآلاف.

----------


## ابو طارق

*اترككم  بخير  وعافية * 

*واتمنى ان تنال هذه الاخبار المتفرقة  اعجابكم* 

*مع كامل تقديري  ومودتي  واحترامي* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## حساسه بزياده

يعطيكم العافيه جميع
لو كل سارق تم قص ايده ماكان تجرأ غيره وسرق
صدقتي خيه 
موالزهراء سلام الله عليها تقول في خطبتها ( والقصاص حقناً للدماء )

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

يعطيكم العافية على الاخبار

----------


## نبراس،،،

شووكرا على هذه الصفحه الاخباريه 
اتمنى لكم مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

راااحيل ..

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مساء عابق بطيب قلبك

يسعد مساك وصباحك ويسعد  أيامك ياارب





> *ومازال مسلسل القتل والجرائم مستمر فهل من حل*



في النهايه الحل والربط بيد المسؤولين والمسؤولين عاملين زي الانشوده اللي تقول :
المخزن ماله مفتاح ...
والمفتاح عند النجار ..
والنجار يبغى الفلوس  
والفلوس عند الملك ..
والملك يبغى العروس ..
والعروس تبغي العيال  ..
والعيال يبغو الحليب ..
والحليب عند البقر ..
والبقر تبغى الحشيش  ..
والحشيش فوق الجبل ... الخ .. الخ يعني دوخيني ياليمونه  :toung:  وانتي افهميها

تسلم لي هالمتابعه ويسلم لي هالطله ياارب

مووفقه دووم حبيبتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..





> *صباح الخير والبركات*  
> *وايامكم فيها السلامة والسعادة*



مسائك مسك وأيامك هنا

يسعد مساك باباتي ويسعد أيامك ياارب





> *سر الاهتمام الشيعي بالطائرة الإثيوبية*



اها  :signthankspin:  اللحين اتضحت الصوره بالنسبه لي
مرات كان يخطر في بالي انو الله يستر بس ولايتهمو حزب الله بالحادثه

بس من تم العثور على الصندوق الاسود ارتحت شوي من هالتفكير





> *الشيخ المجذوب «فبرك» عملية اختطافه الوهمية فكشفتـه القوى الأمنية*




فعلا ً مجذووب 
سوى لنفسه حكايه مالها داعي
مثل اللي ربط نفسه بنفسه وفي النهايه تورط وماعرف يسوي شي
هذا اذا سلمنا انو اللي سواه سببه التهرب من مستحقات ماليه








> *إلغاء "طلاق عدم تكافؤ النسب"..* 
> 
> في حين كانت كانت طفلتهما نُهى (ست سنوات)، التي تقيم مع والدها في مدينة الرياض، أكثر ثقة، وهي تتحدث، على رغم أن الفرحة لم تسعها، لأنها أخيراً ستلتقي "ماما، وتطعمني، وتمشط لي شعري". وإذ شرعت الفرحة تسري إلى قلب الطفلة، عبرت عن أمنيتها "سأذهب إلى المدرسة، وأتعلم، وأصبح طبيبة، وسأعود يومياً إلى بيتنا، لأجد ماما هناك واحتضنها".



يااااربي كلامها عذب قلبي  :closedeyes:  الله لايفرقهم






> *توقيف أميركي سرق آلاف الأحذية في 20 عاماً*



تناثرت دموعي من كلام الطفله في الخبر اللي قبل 
وبمجرد ماقرأت هالخبر صرت اضحك فأختلطت عندي اجواء الضحك بالدموع

واااحد مريض بدوون شك .. يعني لو كان يشتري الاحذيه ويحتفظ فيها

كنا قلنا انها هوايه وللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب

لكن في مثل حالته نقول : وللناس فيما يسرقون مذاهب  :toung: 

ألف شكر لك باباتي على هالجهود

يعطيك العافيه ولاعدمنا فيض عطائك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حساااسه ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويحفظك

السلام على الزهراء 

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

يوفقك ربي لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أرياااااااااام  :nuts: 

ووووووووووووووينك .. من زماان عنك

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك ياارب

اسعدني حضورك والله

ممنونه لترك بصمتك هنا

مووفقه دووم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

كل الشكر لمتابعتك وتواصلك خيي

لاعدمنا هالطله ابداااا

موفق لكل خير بعون الله

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ... 



على قلبي الطفلة أشجان .........يعني مو كفاية الشجار كان نصب عينيها ...لااحترموا سنها ولااحترم براءتها ...... :( 

أشجان...مو كأن للاسم دور في التأثير بنفس الطفلة ويمكن حياتها .....!!>>ماتقدر ماتحلل  :huh:  

سبحان الله هنا طفلة تتألم نفسياً وجسدياً....خوف على أمها وتقابلها طفلة ثانية "نهى ...ماتملكها الفرحة بعودتها بأحضان أمها 

ربي لايحرمهم من بعض يارب.... 




يمكن معترض على الفاتوره وحط حرته في الموظف  :toung:  


عجبني تعليقك بقوووة ياغناتيي :) 


شموع الغالية ..الوالد أبا طارق... 

يعطيكم العافية على سقاية عقولنا بكل جديد... 

جهود لها نُتوّج الشكر بصدق الدعاء..... 

موفقين .تشملكم عناية الرضا صلوات الله وسلامه عليه 
دمتم بعين الاله وبحرزه

----------


## ابو طارق

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> على قلبي الطفلة أشجان .........يعني مو كفاية الشجار كان نصب عينيها ...لااحترموا سنها ولااحترم براءتها ...... :( 
> 
> أشجان...مو كأن للاسم دور في التأثير بنفس الطفلة ويمكن حياتها .....!!>>ماتقدر ماتحلل  
> 
> ...



 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي* 

*دمعة على السطور* 

*امام  كلامك الجميل والموزون  اعجز  عن الرد*

*لاني لست  بليغ مثلك في  الاسلوب والسرد*

*انما  اقول  لكي  اشكرك على  كلامك الرائع* 

*وعبارة  ( سقاية عقولنا  بكل جديد )*

*عمري  61  سنة  لاول  مرة  اقرئها * 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام  ابنتي* 

*وربي  يحميكي  ويحفظك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..


بل أنتم أهل المعرفة والخبرة ..


وماحرفي إلا قزم ياوالدي.... 


أطال الله بعمرك ورزقك لباس الصحة والعافية بإسم الرضا ومصاب الرضا..


موفق مقضية حوائجكم .







اعذروا اختراقي الجرئ وحلولي المتعدد..... لمتصفحكم غزير المعاني..


رافقتكم الموفقية ..

دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دموووعه ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

بعد عمري لاخلا ولاعدم من طلاتك الغاليه

والدار دارك والمكان مكانك  :nuts:  تعالي مره ومرتين وعشر

يسعدنا وجودك حبيبتي

يوفقك  ربي

----------


## ليلاس

*يسلمووووووا ع النشر ...*

*الله يعطيييييييكم العاااااافية ..]*

----------

